# Show your most prized collectible



## AlexD (Apr 25, 2013)

Bottles, Signs, Toys, Cars, Machines, anything really.

 Excited to see how this will turn out...[]


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a tough one.

 In terms of "condensed value", my 1955 Doubled Die Lincoln cent is probably at the top. Not everyday one can hold a 1,500.00 penny.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 26, 2013)

The "Blue Goose"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 26, 2013)

A Dodge man, let me ask you. It this a mid 70's style?


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 26, 2013)

WW2 Gold Barter Kit:  



 Here is the data from the auction catalog when I bought it:

 Original Commander, Air Force, Atlantic Fleet, WWII Survival Kit. Also, known as a Department of Defense Gold Barter Kit. It has (3) gold rings & (5) coins: 10 & 20 French Francs, 1/2 & (2) Sovereigns, either Great Britain or South Africa. It was partially opened to confirm the contents. They were given to OSS operatives, paratroopers, flyers, and military personnel placed behind allied enemy lines in Europe. The gold was to be used to bribe one's way out of trouble. This kit is #2800. It is certainly one of the neatest numismatic items we've ever offered, from a purely historical perspective. We take great pride in recognizing all who had to carry one of these and their sacrifices for freedom. Your cataloguer remembers hearing stories about the kits as a child from family members who flew B-29 missions over the continent. It's the first one he's ever seen.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 26, 2013)

I've posted this before but I never tire of showing it off[]


----------



## NHkeith (Apr 26, 2013)

did you dig that buckle?

 I am an avid metal detector. I love finding history a few inches under the ground 

 Very cool !!


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> The "Blue Goose"


 71-72?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> The "Blue Goose"


 
 I had a 69 Dodge Charger dark blue 440 dual 4 barrels. That car had some Ballzzz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey there is that Eagle again []


----------



## AlexD (Apr 26, 2013)

Some nice stuff guys! The "Blue Goose" is a beauty, Rory! [8D]



 Mine would have to be the 128ct White Topaz Necklace I bought a while back ago. Purchased from the Hong Kong International Jewelry Show. Not very old, don't know if it's ever been worn in fact, yet still impressive. Trying to sell it to a Jewelry buyer in New York soon. Value: $100,000 []


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

I can say I didn't expect to see that....


----------



## AlexD (Apr 27, 2013)

Still a collectible [] I saw an old 30's warehouse for sale today, I'd rather sell it ASAP and buy that truthfully [&:] Then that'd be my most prized. LOL


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

I figured you were a young kid who liked Cokes, a piece like that caught me off guard...


----------



## AlexD (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I figured you were a young kid who liked Cokes, a piece like that caught me off guard...


 

 []


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 27, 2013)

In addition to collecting bottles and relics, I collect baseball cards. This is my best one in my collection.


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2013)

What a great piece of history . While I was out west visiting family some years back , my brother-in-law got his cards out that has been in a cigar box for years and years . His best , three Mickey Mantle rookies plus a lot of other good cards . They all look as if they are brand new as he never messed with them when he was a kid , just put them away and forgot about them .


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 27, 2013)

$$$$weet []. Good thing his mom didn't throw them away unlike other people. My grandpa had a shoebox full of vintage cards. Babe Ruth, Ted Williams, Jimmie Foxx...you name it, he had them. When he went to serve during Korea, his mom (my great-grandma) tossed the box in the trash []! I still cringe everytime I think about it [].


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2013)

I had some from the fifties and early sixties and my Mother threw mine away as well . Mostly Reds cards .


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

Years ago I had the largest collection of Royal Doulton character jugs east of the Mississippi(I had the same passion for them as I do Paterson bottles), the collection now resides in England, talk about a shipping nightmare. Luckily only one lower end jug was damaged out of 11 huge boxes shipped...

 These two clown jugs were my favorites, unlike your necklace I'd rather not reveal the selling price...[]


----------



## AlexD (Apr 27, 2013)

No offence Jim, those things kind of scare me [8D]


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

The only other lithophane of the Paterson Falls resides in the Blair Museum of Lithophanes in Ohio, Samuel Colt of gun fame had a set commisioned back in the late 1850's on a trip to Germany. It looks like this without a lightsource behind it...


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

It comes to life when you have light behind it... That's just a hair and some dust on it, it's like it was made 150 years ago...


----------



## AlexD (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> It comes to life when you have light behind it... That's just a hair and some dust on it, it's like it was made 150 years ago...


 

 [:-]


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

1840's Enoch Wood soup tureen depicting the falls from below, might be my favorite piece....


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Years ago I had the largest collection of Royal Doulton character jugs east of the Mississippi(I had the same passion for them as I do Paterson bottles), the collection now resides in England, talk about a shipping nightmare. Luckily only one lower end jug was damaged out of 11 huge boxes shipped...
> 
> These two clown jugs were my favorites, unlike your necklace I'd rather not reveal the selling price...[]


 

 Thats right up my ally !  Creepy  []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool peices Jim but I think England may be east of you. [][]


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Cool peices Jim but I think England may be east of you. [][]


 Good thing I didn't have a mouthfull of liquid....

 In reality it's BOTH east and west of me, it would just be a much longer trip if you headed west[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I guess I will be able to show one of mine.  It is a hard pick, but I have a wooden rack with six glass parade glass canes with color swirll pad pulled in a spiral pattern.  These canes were made by a Mr. Schmidt way back in time.  I haven't been able to find out much about him, but he had a co-worker that helped him and together they made a glass cane that is over twenty feet long, and that cane used to hang over a bar in Port Allegany, PA.  When I saw it last it couldn't be bought.  
 When my daughter is here next week, I will try to get a picture to post.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2013)

Well that's a bit of a tease Red, I don't want to wait a week. []


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2013)

Found this over 20 years ago and haven't come close since.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2013)

...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2013)

> Found this over 20 years ago and haven't come close since.


What is it? I big marble wing-nut?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah what is it?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord help, it's a bannerstone.  Fancy atlatl weight.  Shot my wad and nobody knows what it iz.  Sigh...


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2013)

I knew SC, I knew!!!![]


----------



## Dugout (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Lord help, it's a bannerstone.  Fancy atlatl weight.  Shot my wad and nobody knows what it iz.  Sigh...


 


 That is a prize!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: sandchip
> 
> Found this over 20 years ago and haven't come close since.


 
 Killer bannerstone...........................south Georgia? Yall Georgia boys can come up w/ some killer points.........................esp. the coral ones.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> ...south Georgia?


 
 Yessir.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I knew SC, I knew!!!![]


 
 E Knows ALL


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd like to know where the material came from.  Not south Georgia for sure.  It would really be neat to know how it got here, through one trade or several along the way, and the footsteps taken.  Thanks for all the nice words.  And I was just messin' with y'all, Eric and Rick.  Lord knows, there's way too much I don't know either.


----------



## AlexD (Apr 28, 2013)

I like this one too []


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> A Dodge man, let me ask you. It this a mid 70's style?


 

 Can't remember seeing that. Does kinda look 70's -80's.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Rory. I found in my late best friends moms basement as she was cleaning out to move to Canada. I was also thinking it may have been the truck division also but Al was a Ford guy. I don't remember him with a Dodge.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2013)

He was a prized possession but I guess not a collectible. RIP.
 Replacing the king pins.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> I like this one too []


 
 Nice!  What town is that?


----------



## AlexD (Apr 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Columbus, OH []


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like you need to keep your eyes open for this mini Coke from NJ if you want a big dollar Coke bottle...[]


----------



## AlexD (Apr 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Sounds like you need to keep your eyes open for this mini Coke from NJ if you want a big dollar Coke bottle...[]


 
 Never seen that one before, Jim. I do want it though now that I see it... []


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

A perfect one will run you about $4000, I'll see what I can do for you[]


----------



## AlexD (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh thanks! LOL []


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2013)

BAD!


----------



## AlexD (Apr 29, 2013)

The bottle sold last night. Great, but kind of a shame in a way [&o] Never got to know it and it's secrets...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290907029874?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------

